# McAfee Site advisor warning



## Laurie

When I try to go to tugbbs.com/forums using Chrome, I get a Mcafee warning that it's a dangerous site. Just logged in using IE and got a little pop-up saying it's using Java, something or other, which I had to x out to continue. Anyone else having problems and/or know what's the meaning of mine?


----------



## TUGBrian

can you post the content/details of the warning message?  (and anyone else that might be getting it)


----------



## Laurie

Warning: Dangerous Site

Whoa!
Are you sure you want to go there?
http://tugbbs.com/forums/ may be risky to visit.

Why were you redirected to this page?

When we visited this site, we found it exhibited one or more risky behaviors.

McAfee SiteAdvisor keeping me protected!


----------



## Laurie

Let's see whether the URL will link:

http://www.siteadvisor.com/restrict...rue&aff_id=0&locale=en_us&ui=1&os_ver=6.1.1.0


----------



## Free2Roam

I just received the same error on my home computer...tried on my work laptop (which I'm using now to post) and everything was fine... it did NOT redirect me.  Using Chrome on both computers.


----------



## Passepartout

I thought perhaps it was a Chrome thing, but I have no issues with either Chrome or FireFox.

Jim


----------



## tobyk

I got a warning night before last; mine said dangerous malware or infected site. I use Kaspersky anti-virus software and was using internet explorer.


----------



## NHTraveler

Home computer is fine, but the work computer blocks it.  It all started yesterday.


----------



## TUGBrian

was hoping for some sort of detail file or specific url that your virus scanners are picking up?


----------



## pgnewarkboy

*McAfee is blocking the lounge specifically*

McAfee throws up a warning on the lounge for exhibiting risky behavior.  Anyone else have that warning?


----------



## Passepartout

[deleted by poster]


----------



## geekette

no error message as I seek out the risky behavior ...


----------



## x3 skier

Laurie said:


> Warning: Dangerous Site
> 
> Whoa!
> Are you sure you want to go there?
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/ may be risky to visit.
> 
> Why were you redirected to this page?
> 
> When we visited this site, we found it exhibited one or more risky behaviors.
> 
> McAfee SiteAdvisor keeping me protected!



Got it once on my Windows machine with Firefox but not since then. 

Cheers


----------



## justnosy

*Whoa! Do you really want to go there?*

Is that the message?

Got that last night.


----------



## Free2Roam

FreeIn2010 said:


> I just received the same error on my home computer...tried on my work laptop (which I'm using now to post) and everything was fine... it did NOT redirect me.  Using Chrome on both computers.



I didn't get the error today on my home computer.  All is well.


----------



## Laurie

All isn't well for me, I still get the same warning using Chrome which uses McAfee Site Advisor, whereas my IE doesn't for whatever reason.

So when I google tugbbs.com from Chrome, here's what I see (not sure what will translate but try the URL):

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...56702e26625f29&bpcl=37189454&biw=1137&bih=554

Well, apparently that doesn't display any warnings unless you're using Chrome + McAfee Site Advisor, so never mind that clarifying anything.


----------



## Laurie

Yes! McAfee Site Advisor blocks everything TUG for me when I use Chrome, which uses Site Advisor. 

See my posts in first forum, about tug bbs or something.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

justnosy said:


> Is that the message?
> 
> Got that last night.



Yes.   Something similar.   I use site advisor.


----------



## Mosca

Hmmmm. And I picked up a Google redirect trojan recently at work, and I don't visit anywhere not in my bookmarks when I'm at work. Typing from my Mac at home right now.


----------



## justnosy

*site advisor*

I have the same. Not sure if it's coincidental or not but prior to getting the message I had rebooted and reset my cable modem (was down due to Sandy)


----------



## TUGBrian

doug replaced a file that had something erroneous in it earlier this afternoon that might have been causing the error.

this was around 2pm or so.


----------



## Paumavista

*YES!!*

Have gotten the same message the past two days......only for the bulletin boards....I can see TUG home & the rest of the website but McAfee warns me when I try to come here.

I sent two messages here to TUG asking them about it but haven't gotten a reply.....since I tried logging on from other computers in the house I know that it isn't MY computer.......all of them in the house with McAfee software show the warning.

My husband has done a complete back up of the system & set a restore point on the computer before he finally let me log in here.

Is this some new level of McAfee that is picking up on a problem (that's always been here)......or has TUG BB done something new recently that is setting off the trigger??   Either way I have to say that it makes me a little nervous....but I really like this site and didn't want to abandon it (I know VRBO has problems occasionally & I have to stay away for awhile).  

I have always "listened" to McAfee in the past.......what made the rest of you come here even with the warning?  Did you simply back up your systems and hope for the best or do you get "false" warnings occasionally?

Judy


----------



## TUGBrian

are you still getting the message now paum?


----------



## Paumavista

TUGBrian said:


> was hoping for some sort of detail file or specific url that your virus scanners are picking up?



http://www.siteadvisor.com/restrict...f_id=105-516&locale=en_us&ui=1&os_ver=6.1.1.0

URL of warning when attempting to load Login page.

still receiving warning at 16:04 , 11/1/12


----------



## pedro47

We are using McAfee no warning messages as of 11/1/2012.


----------



## justnosy

*cleaned cookies*

was able to get on the boards and browse a bit before the message came up again.  Cleaned/deleted cookies and so far so good.


----------



## sandra kraft

I was not allowed access to TUG  by my Kaspersky system.  I received a warning that the site was infected with a Trojan virus.  $100 and two hours later no virus was detected and  I now am OK.   I assumed it was because I had taken my computer to Hawaii and accessed TUG from using the resort's Wifi.  Happy to be able to access TUG after five days!!!!!


----------



## persia

Being a Mac user I miss all the excitement


----------



## Laurie

Still getting the same warning at 7:50 pm Thursday.


----------



## Fisch

Just got the message below:

Whoa!
Are you sure you want to go there?
http://tugbbs.com/forums/ may be risky to visit.

Why were you redirected to this page?

When we visited this site, we found it exhibited one or more risky behaviors.


----------



## matbec

I'm getting the McAfee site advisor warning (same text as others have reported) using both Chrome and IE9, but not Safari. 

Tugbbs would display briefly - split seconds- then the warning pops up.


----------



## artringwald

My friend has a virus that was causing McAfee warnings when he went to certain web pages. The warning went away when Best Buy sanitized his PC for him.


----------



## Passepartout

persia said:


> Being a Mac user I miss all the excitement



There is nothing magic, or in the design, that makes Mac's immune from viruses and malware. It's just that the installed base has been so small that 'evildoers' just didn't bother. As more people (smugly) buy Mac's and sign on to the internet without any malware protection, it will be more attractive to the virus writers. Keep your machine(s) naked to the risk at your peril.

Jim


----------



## night0wl

My work is now blocking tug:


----------



## timeos2

I dropped McAfee (and Norton) years ago as they "warned" you about "bad" sites / files that weren't while blithely allowing actual threats in without a hint of problems. They are both living off long lost reputations that died when the original writers were bought out. Go with Avast! (free) or Trend Micro or Bitdefender (there are others) that actually work rather than these less than effective - and costly - brands that don't (add CA anti-virus to that list of losers as well). 

And as mentioned think Mac protects you is wrong as well. They just were too limited to attract problems but now I phones & tablets have increased opportunities for the bad guys & they are vulnerable.


----------



## Makai Guy

FWIW - Firefox uses Google's Safe Browsing database for alerting its users to malicious sites.  I just checked this database for www.tugbbs.com via Google's webmaster tools, and it reports:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
As past exploits have involved the setting of cookies, I'd suggest any of you receiving these errors log off the board via the Log Out link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page to remove any cookies from the site, then log back on and see if you still get the warnings.  If the warnings continue, try logging off, manually deleting any cookies from tugbbs.com and logging back in.


----------



## Laurie

Yesterday I did delete all cookies before trying again, a few times, and kept getting the same error message. Last night I did a scan (McAfee virus scan, not the other malware scans) which found nothing. 

But just now I logged in on Chrome and didn't get the warning for the first time in days.  So all seems well.


----------



## equitax

*I get the same thing!*

Funny how you don't get a warning when visiting MVCI.com. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:





Laurie said:


> Warning: Dangerous Site
> 
> Whoa!
> Are you sure you want to go there?
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/ may be risky to visit.
> 
> Why were you redirected to this page?
> 
> When we visited this site, we found it exhibited one or more risky behaviors.
> 
> McAfee SiteAdvisor keeping me protected!


----------



## persia

Not immune, but certainly less susceptible to infection, the Windows registry for example is the perfect design to feed and nurture viruses.  Even locked down Unix can get hacked, but the likelihood is small.



Passepartout said:


> There is nothing magic, or in the design, that makes Mac's immune from viruses and malware. It's just that the installed base has been so small that 'evildoers' just didn't bother. As more people (smugly) buy Mac's and sign on to the internet without any malware protection, it will be more attractive to the virus writers. Keep your machine(s) naked to the risk at your peril.
> 
> Jim


----------



## dioxide45

I have been seeing the same thing when going to TUGBBS through Chrome. I think perhaps that McAfee picked up that TUG had that issue a while back with the Trojan and logged it as a site that exhibited dangerous behavior. I found that I was able to add the TUG BBS to the list of safe sites, so I don't get the warning any longer.


----------



## northwoodsgal

I resubscribed to Norton 360 yesterday. After the installation, I received a warning that TUG was an unsafe web site.  Right now is the first time that I haven't received that message.


----------



## Mamianka

northwoodsgal said:


> I resubscribed to Norton 360 yesterday. After the installation, I received a warning that TUG was an unsafe web site.  Right now is the first time that I haven't received that message.



I keep getting the same message from various other defense programs I run - and when I say that I wish to visit TUG anyway, more warning pages come up. Clearly, somebody who visited us did not wipe their feet before they came in the door.


----------



## Rent_Share

Makai Guy said:


> FWIW - Firefox uses Google's Safe Browsing database for alerting its users to malicious sites. I just checked this database for www.tugbbs.com via Google's webmaster tools, and it reports:


 
Since I am seeing similar postings at another BBS m can you advise in General terms (without disclosing any vulnerabilities or advice to wannabe hackers) what the problem was ?

Thanks


----------



## Henry M.

On Christmas Day I had some malware e-mail all my contacts with various links. It happened after Foogle had notified me of the issue with TUG and I foolishly bypassed the warning in an effort to notify the mods here. I posted about it here


----------



## olschool

*warning message*



Paumavista said:


> http://www.siteadvisor.com/restrict...f_id=105-516&locale=en_us&ui=1&os_ver=6.1.1.0
> 
> URL of warning when attempting to load Login page.
> 
> still receiving warning at 16:04 , 11/1/12




I've been getting this same message on my desktop. Should I be worried to get on the site?


----------



## Makai Guy

olschool said:


> I've been getting this same message on my desktop. Should I be worried to get on the site?




I just went again to McAfee's www.siteadvisor.com and had it again look up www.tugbbs.com/forums/ this is what I get:





Is the site safe?  Both we and our server techs have knocked ourselves out investigating this and we cannot find any problem with the site.   But I can't say with complete certainty that the site is clean.

Be sure you have a good antivirus program installed, and that you keep it up-to-date. 

I'm closing this thread, as there is more ongoing discussion in this more recent thread and there's no point in fragmenting the discussion.


----------

